# Can Anyone Say Drop Tine?



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Take a look At these three buck (only one is nontypical)


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

nice buck. pretty young I would say a 2-3 year old


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

kprice said:


> nice buck. pretty young I would say a 2-3 year old


He will be on my wall the first day =)


----------



## blink17925 (Jan 6, 2009)

i'd let him grow up...


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

blink17925 said:


> i'd let him grow up...


I aint gonna pass him up there is alot of pressure here.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Let him grow..


----------



## slabkeeper6400 (Sep 19, 2009)

i would say leave him grow but u no if there is aloto f pressure he wont make gun season. i would say 2-3 yrs. just feed him alot of corn so he fattins up and shoot him ha


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Let him have it, if thats the deer you want!:!


----------

